
Ask HN: Commuter Bicycle for City? - deftturtle
I have very little experience with bikes. I’m looking for a city bike to use on a 12 mile commute one-way, totaling 110 miles per week, with some hills but nothing off-road. Safety and reliability are top concerns.<p>Finally: should I get an electric-assist, or stick with an analog bike? I am very interested in electric bikes but don’t know anything about what they’re like to ride long term.<p>Thanks for any suggestions! Hoping to hear about your favorites.
======
ljsocal
Good on you for both your intention to commute by bike as well as your
thoughtful consideration of what bike. I commuted for four years a ride very
similar to what you are faced with. Mine was 11 miles each way pretty flat
though. I used a somewhat uncommon Bridgetown X-03 hardtail bike which they
referred to as a commuter bike when I bought it and I still like it for that.
it’s got larger tires but no shocks up front or in back. With 21 gears it’s
obviously a little overkill for a relatively flat route but it’s nice to be
able to find the gear that is perfect for your conditions. I agree with the
safety gear recommendations, however, I do use a flashing headlight in
daylight conditions I don’t use it flashing at night in daylight i use
flashing headlight and flashing red tail light I use that all the way up to
dusk and then turn the headlight on once it actually gets dark or as close to
dark. A vest or a light colored shirt is good as are reflective tags on bike,
helmet and shoes. Be noticed, be safe. Wear clothing that allows you to
ventilate well as you warm up. Clips for your pedals are nice if you don’t
have too many stops along the way. I recommend puncture resistant tires and
tubes, too.

------
5555624
When was the last time you rode? How far? What kind of bike?

The type of bike and the brand of bike don't really matter -- you need a bike
you will ride. Does it fit? Do you enjoy riding.

I moved a couple of years ago; but, prior to that, I commuted year-round by
bike. (10 miles one way) I rode a hard tail mountain bike -- that was the bike
I felt the most comfortable riding in traffic, construction zones, etc. (I had
several other bikes, including a recumbent.) Most of the other bike commuters
I knew rode road bikes, except for a couple who rode recumbents. It really
comes down to what you feel comfortable riding; so, you enjoy riding it, twice
a day, every day, in sunshine and in rain.

Consider picking up a used bike first. jppope's Craigslist suggestion is good.
Also check your local bike shop, since some have used bikes. Even Goodwill
might be an option. See if you really like commuting by bike. If you do, get a
nicer back and you have a backup.

Get a reflective vest and wear it. A taillight is better than a rear
reflector. Get a good, strong headlight, especially if you are riding at dawn,
dusk, or night. You'll use it in the rain, too. Do not get a flashing
headlight.

Keep at it and don't get discouraged. It's a great way to commute.

------
povertyworld
If your city has a bike share, try it out for a little while. The convenience
of being able to drop off or pick up a bike anywhere is worth the clunkiness
of bike share bikes for me.

------
jppope
If I were you I wouldn't look for a brand explicitly... I'd follow craigslist
for bikes that are a good deal.

I got my Trek commuter for $120 (originally $550). People have a tendency to
buy things like bikes thinking that they'll use them more than they do (Like
those people that buy a guitar so they'll learn to play), a year or two later
they end up just selling them to get more space.

Just a thought.

Curious what city you're commuting in though.

~~~
deftturtle
Thank you. Definitely looking to save, so Craigslist is great. Commuting in
Clackamas County and sometimes within Portland downtown.

